

Got a great app market-ready and would like to pitch it in SF in October - mars

hi,<p>i'm partner at an interactive agency in germany. we develop web applications for international customers with a strong focus on usability and design.<p>we got a kick-ass product in the pipeline...it's a complex piece of web-software which might revolutionize the content management market. it has been in development for several years and is 100% market-ready now. currently we are planning the launch (sales, pr, online-marketing, buzz, ...).<p>as this is a pretty huge project for a small company like us (10 people) we are looking for some help.<p>as some of ours customers are located in the valley and it happens that i'll be in that area 1st week of october, i thought it's a good idea to use this stay for networking also.<p>i would be very interested in demoing the software and our business-model to:<p>- professionals/firms which might help us launching, kicking off the product (pr, sales, ...) in the u.s.<p>- companies/vc's/investors which might have interest to grab a share of our software-product (acquisition rules :)<p>so if anyone of you guys read this or you happen to know anyone who might be interested in a short meet-up beginning of october, please drop me a line. also, tipps for networking events, etc. would be highly appreciated.<p>thanks a lot in advance,<p>markus
======
alain94040
Since you are German, have you contacted GABA (<http://gaba-network.org>)?

~~~
mars
nope, thanks for the tip. will do.

